# OBS lag bei 100% Graka-Auslastung



## Laurizius (10. August 2019)

Hallo, ich bräuchte drinend Hilfe.

Die Situation sieht wie folgt aus:

ich möchte mithilfe von OBS Spiele streamen. Jedoch fällt die FPS Rate bei Spielen welche die Grafikkarte zu 99% auslasten soweit ab, dass es unstreambar ist (10fps)
Wenn ich das Spiel minimiere und die Graka Last unter 90% fällt läuft OBS wieder flüssig (60fps)

Woran liegt das? Wie kann ich das verhindern? 

Weitere Infos:
Ich Nutze die CPU in OBS zum streamen. (x264)
Es reicht wenn OBS läuft ohne Online zu streamen, damit die FPS in der Vorschau bereits abfallen.
Die CPU Auslastung ist nicht zu hoch (20-40%)

Die Hardware:
Ryzen 7 3700x
RTX 2070 Super

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Laurizius


----------



## fotoman (10. August 2019)

Laurizius schrieb:


> ich möchte mithilfe von OBS Spiele streamen. Jedoch fällt die FPS Rate bei Spielen welche die Grafikkarte zu 99% auslasten soweit ab
> ....
> Woran liegt das?


Ist das anhand der Zahlen nicht offensichtlich? Irgemdwie muss OBS an die Daten der Grafikkarte kommen. Egal, ob an das per NVEnc encodete Video oder an die Rohdaten, um sie per CPU zu encoden.

Ist die Grafikkarte überfordert, dann bricht halt irgedwas ein.

Bei 99% GPU-Auslastung durch das Spiel würde ich nicht erwarten, dass Du  selbst mit NVEnc (anstatt Encoding per CPU) auf 60 fps kommst.



Laurizius schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das verhindern?


Mit weniger Auflösung/Details spielen oder auf (leider aus der Mode gekommene) Aufgabenteilung zurück greifen und das Video extern encoden. Wird halt beim 4k@30-60Hz etwas teuer.



Laurizius schrieb:


> Die CPU Auslastung ist nicht zu hoch (20-40%)


Die CPU dreht Däumchen, sie kommt halt nicht an die Daten der GPU, da diese mit etwas wichtigerem Beschäftigt ist.


----------



## Teacup (10. August 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ist das anhand der Zahlen nicht offensichtlich?



Ne, ist es nicht, insbesondere da die Vorschau auch ohne Streaming total absackt. Habs auch gerade noch mal ausprobiert, GPU-Auslastung ist egal.

Ich würde mal Grafikartentreiber und OBS neu installieren.


----------



## fotoman (11. August 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Ne, ist es nicht, insbesondere da die Vorschau auch ohne Streaming total absackt. Habs auch gerade noch mal ausprobiert, GPU-Auslastung ist egal.


Ok, dann habe ich wohl nicht nur die Technik ansich sondern auch Postings wie dieses hier
RTSS Feature Idea: GPU Load-Based Framerate Limit (this would be a HUGE help to streamers) | guru3D Forums
völlig falsch verstanden und OBS ist mittlerweile in der Lage, trotz >= 99% GPU Auslastung nur durch das Spiel die GPU noch weiter auszulasten.

Warum auch immer OBS dann selber anderes in seiner FAQ angibt):
Question / Help - Common mistakes and how to avoid them | OBS Forums


			
				Kap. 4.1 schrieb:
			
		

> But right now on Win10 Creator and Creator Fall Version you need to make sure, that your game is not eating up all GPU power.


Dies würde wiederum zu den Zahlen in den Postings des ersten Links passen.
Ob die CPU die Aufnahe dann  nur in einer Vorschau darstelt oder auch noch streamt, sollte nach meinem Verständnis der Technik bei nur 40% CPU-Auslastung vollkommen egal sein.
U.U. bringt die Deaktivierung des Windows Game Mode etwas, falls der genutzt wird.


----------



## Teacup (11. August 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ok, dann habe ich wohl nicht nur die Technik ansich sondern auch Postings wie dieses hier
> RTSS Feature Idea: GPU Load-Based Framerate Limit (this would be a HUGE help to streamers) | guru3D Forums
> völlig falsch verstanden und OBS ist mittlerweile in der Lage, trotz >= 99% GPU Auslastung nur durch das Spiel die GPU noch weiter auszulasten.
> 
> ...



Ich meine, dass bei der Vorschau nicht entsprechend den Einstellungen codiert wird. Ich glaube das Bild wird da einfach nur durchgeschleift.

Habe mal mit Bildschirmaufnahme, Spielaufnahme (mit und ohne FPS Begrenzung) getestet und konnte das Verhalten einfach nicht nachstellen. Vielleicht trifft es ja nur bestimmte Windowsversionen. Gab es da nicht mal ein Problem durch diese game-bar (oder wie das heißt) Geschichte?


----------



## CMDCAKE (12. August 2019)

Das Problem entsteht wie oben erläutert durch die ausgelastete GPU. Egal ob über NVENC oder x264 encodiert wird, OBS benötigt so zwischen 5-10% der GPU Ressourcen um die Daten zu verarbeiten. Du musst also deine Settings Ingame soweit reduzieren dass deine GPU zu maximal ca 90% ausgelastet wird, Vsync und Framelimiter sind auch ein guter Ansatz wenn mehr als 60 Fps im Spiel entstehen sollten.


----------



## Laurizius (12. August 2019)

Okay habe verstanden, dass es keine andere möglichkeit gibt als die Graka zu entlasten.  Ich habe jetzt mein Laptop als Streaming PC herran gezogen und nutze NDI zur Bild und Ton Übertragung (also ohne capture card). Da funktioniert dann auch plötzlich die Vorschau auf dem Gaming pc mit 60 fps trotz gpu bei 100%... Warum auch immer.


----------

